# SHTF Prepper Radio Frequency List



## radiomaster

*Frequency Lists for SHTF Prepper Radio Communications*

Wallet size










Large size












*To: Hams, Radio Enthusiasts, Preppers, Survivalists, CBers, etc.
Please post your SHTF frequency lists to this thread. Thanks!*


SHTF Prepper Radio Communications Frequency List
=== BAND === | CHAN. | FREQUENCY MHZ| NOTES
============ | ===== | ============ | ==================
FRS -------- | === 3 | 462.6125 FM =| PREPPER FRS
GMRS ------- | === 3 | 462.6000 FM =| PREPPER GMRS
MURS ------- | === 3 | 151.9400 FM =| PREPPER MURS
CB AM ------ | = 3AM | 026.9850 AM =| PREPPER CB
CB AM ------ | = 9AM | 027.0650 AM =| EMERGENCY CB
CB SSB ----- | 36USB | 027.3650 USB | SHTF SURVIVAL
CB SSB ----- | 37USB | 027.3750 USB | PREPPER CB SSB
CB FREEBAND- | 38GAP | 027.3780 USB | SHTF SURVIVAL
CB FREEBAND- | E 2HI | 027.4250 USB | SHTF SURVIVAL
LOWBAND VHF- | = LOW | 033.4000 FM =| SHTF SURVIVAL
LOWBAND VHF- | PKDOT | 042.9800 FM =| PREPPER LOW SIMPLEX
HAM VHF ---- | == 2M | 146.5200 FM =| HAM CALL SIMPLEX
HAM VHF ---- | == 2M | 146.5500 FM =| HAM PREPPER SIMPLEX
HAM VHF ---- | == 6M | 051.0000 FM =| HAM PREPPER SIMPLEX
HAM HF ----- | = 10M | 028.3050 USB | HAM PREPPER TECH
HAM HF ----- | = 20M | 014.2420 USB | HAM TAPRN
HAM HF ----- | = 40M | 007.2420 LSB | HAM TAPRN NET
HAM HF ----- | = 60M | 005.3570 USB | HAM SHTF NVIS
HAM HF ----- | = 80M | 003.8180 LSB | HAM TAPRN NET
LAND SAR VHF | SARFM | 155.1600 FM =| SEARCH & RESCUE
MARINE VHF - | == 16 | 156.8000 FM =| SAFETY CALLING
MARINE VHF - | == 72 | 156.6250 FM =| MARINE PREPPER
AIRCRAFT VHF | GUARD | 121.5000 AM =| EMERGENCY DISTRESS


*Compiled from various sources 1997-2013, updated mid-2013.
Entered in the public domain. Permission granted to reprint and copy this.

More information about sources of radio frequency lists:
TAPRN source info click here.
Aircraft source info click here.
CB Freeband source info click here.
Low Band VHF source info click here.
Marine VHF source info click here.

Examples of prepared lists for SHTF in USA area.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Who published the list? Granted that some of the lines are nationally recognized (aircraft emergency freq), is the entire list "official"? Seems odd that there'd be frequencies with "prepper" in their name designation. Just curious if this is an existing standard or if we're creating it now.


----------



## radiomaster

*For more information about this SHTF Prepper Radio Frequency List, the background notes on its frequencies, and other details:

Please see the attached PDF download article:*


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> Who published the list? Seems odd that there'd be frequencies with "prepper" in their name designation. Just curious if this is an existing standard or if we're creating it now.


My thoughts exactly. Who created the list, and is it a list that will actually become standardized over time?

(Edit: given enough time, I imagine it will become standardized since the word "prepper" was added!!)


----------



## radiomaster

*Prepper Frequency Lists*



LincTex said:


> Who created the list, and is it a list that will actually become standardized over time?


Hi LincTex,

Channel usage patterns change from time to time, so we have updated it when needed. The list was compiled over more than 15 years of field participation, monitoring, research, and correspondence with radio people from organized survivalist groups and SHTF prepper communications groups, based on what frequencies they were actually using in the field for Bug Out drills, simulated emergency events, and survival camps. Other frequencies in the list are from published prepper comm organizations.

Some survivalist groups really don't want their confidential tactical SHTF channels known, and we have agreed not to publish those secret frequencies. There are actually about 4 or 5 times as many frequencies that we know are in use than what you see on the public list. These are mostly in the range of 26 MHz to 470 MHz. For a lot more information and photos please see:
RadioMaster Reports - Survivalist Prepper Communications.

The reports have a lot more detail than would be appropriate in this forum.


----------



## LincTex

I wouldn't be interested so much in secure channels specific to a group. I think a "public list" such as this is great for a starting point for "general/generic news" in an area.... just like good ol' CB channel 19. 

It's a good starting point to try to make some initial contact (it is after all, a public list) and news/chat/info ... and I think that is something a lot of folks need - - a starting point.


----------



## radiomaster

*UPDATE: Frequency List SHTF Survival Radio Communications*

*UPDATE: Frequency List for SHTF Survivalist Radio Communications and Preppers*

Information about common frequencies and channels for tactical, emergency, and survival for HAM, CB, MURS, GMRS, PMR, Marine, and other radios.

*CLICK TO PRINT WALLET SIZE* - SHTF FREQUENCY LIST
Prepper Survivalist Channel Frequencies Chart
VHF UHF HF CB MARINE HAM FRS GMRS PMR MURS FM SSB AM










The original source of this article and chart is RadioMaster Reports.

-RadioMaster
RadioMaster Reports
"Survivalist Communications for the SHTF Prepper"


----------



## Fn/Form

This is a few years old, but it's a compilation I made. It's mostly government/volunteer HF disaster frequencies.

MS Excel version:
http://www.mediafire.com/?vcqmvbchxlm4vpk

PDF version:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/63zl17d9wre6k9b/USdisaster-freq-project_1b.pdf


----------

